# dcc snubber



## adaboy (Apr 24, 2014)

Has anyone used a snubbed on the end of a cab bus. What would be the benefit?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Most of us don't have layouts, the size of which, indicates the
need of snubbers. They are mainly used on very large layouts
with long buss wires.

Here is the full explanation from one of the best DCC minds
in the hobby.

https://sites.google.com/site/markg...t-practices/wiring-planing/snubbers-rc-filter

Don


----------



## adaboy (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Mark Gurries info is very interesting. I would recommend anyone needing dcc advice check it out.


----------

